# School of fish for a 40 gallon



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

I am looking for suggestions/opinions on fish to put in the 40 breeder. 

I would like to add a small school of fish and 2 larger (not too big- medium size) fish to the 40 breeder. 

I was thinking about the green Chromis but have heard bad reviews on them so I thought I would ask the question and see what people suggest. 

In the tank now: 2 small clown goby's and a bunch of clean up crew. 

Let me know

Thanks 
MP


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

PJ Cardinals


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Red spot or red line cardinals would be my choice.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*Tropic feel*

We are trying to stick to the tropical look to the tank.
We did have a few of the black and grey stripped cardinals, they were beautiful under the LEDS, then the old tank crashed and they didnt make it through rehab.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

teemee said:


> Red spot or red line cardinals would be my choice.


These guys are nice too (always wanted them  ):


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*fish*



ameekplec. said:


> These guys are nice too (always wanted them  ):


What are these guys called? They are beautiful.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*red line*



teemee said:


> Red spot or red line cardinals would be my choice.


Thanks teemee, looking at them, they are beautiful. 
Would definitely be a great addition.
Now just to find them


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Orange lined cardinal


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

The red spots are often at seaumarine and I've also seen the at ba Scarborough; the redline(though it's more bown IMHO) were in abundance last week at sum- a huge schooling group. The orange lined ones that ameekplec is suggesting can sometimes be found as well, though I don't know if I've ever seen them as nice as his picture. Blue eyed cardinals school as well. I like pj cardinals too, but like bangaiis, I find they lurk more then swim. Whatever you do, don't get fowleria cardinals - all they do is hide!


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

My all time favourites are Denison Barb (Roseline Sharks). Beauties.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Norman said:


> My all time favourites are Denison Barb (Roseline Sharks). Beauties.


Saltwater section...


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

ameekplec. said:


> These guys are nice too (always wanted them  ):


That particular purple fin color to the Orange Lined Cardinal is impressive.

I want one.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

well, I know you are already sold on these ones, but I got 3 firefish, and they stick together like glue, is striking to see them, they stay right in the front, mid tank, very beautiful. But well, dont know if they would look very tropical


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Saltwater section...


Daaaah... Sorry


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Letigrama93 said:


> well, I know you are already sold on these ones, but I got 3 firefish, and they stick together like glue, is striking to see them, they stay right in the front, mid tank, very beautiful. But well, dont know if they would look very tropical


I was actually looking at these guys at big als. They are nice.

As much as I want to keep it tropical, I am more worried about the concept.
like it was mentioned, some fish don't really swim together they lurk or stalk. I'm not in to that lol. I want to get fish that will travel around, swim with the current, chase each other around but stay away from my softies/corals.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Unfortunately, there aren't many/any small fishes that will do that in an aquarium. Most of them shoal together and form a loose group as they hang out in the cover of something.

If you're looking for fish that are slightly more active, try some of the smaller anthias species - threadfin/carberri are one that I had my eye on, but getting a smaller trio of squamipinnis could also work for a 40B.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

MPreston said:


> I was actually looking at these guys at big als. They are nice.
> 
> As much as I want to keep it tropical, I am more worried about the concept.
> like it was mentioned, some fish don't really swim together they lurk or stalk. I'm not in to that lol. I want to get fish that will travel around, swim with the current, chase each other around but stay away from my softies/corals.


then firefish will work for that. #1 there are very active but not aggressive at all, wont attack fish or coral- they stay together most of the time and close - they wont wonder around that much...they will come right back with their own. but most importantly- they stay middle tank- right in front- so they are are very visible. and you can get them on sale for a good deal.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

if someone was able to put multiple firefish in their tank, esp. if not at the same time, i'd like to hear about it - i've always heard that they will fight...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

teemee said:


> if someone was able to put multiple firefish in their tank, esp. if not at the same time, i'd like to hear about it - i've always heard that they will fight...


From what I understand it's like blue/green chromis. Eventually.....eventually....


----------



## Ben J (May 18, 2013)

Someone I know has a tank with 2 fire fish and 2 purple fire fish. They are awesome together and there have been no problems with them.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

You could also try zebra barred dart gobies - they will not fight in a group, but make sure the tank is covered as they are jumpers. they are very tropical looking...


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Threadfin Cardinals (Apogon leptacanthus) and Longspine Cardinals (Zoramia leptacantha) are some of my choices.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*Long spine*



Taipan said:


> Threadfin Cardinals (Apogon leptacanthus) and Longspine Cardinals (Zoramia leptacantha) are some of my choices.


Thnx Taipan! 
Now the question, where can I find them?
Let me know because I think under my LEDS they would be gorgeous!


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*Long spine*

I found some, from a reliable source


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

That's great. Glad you found some.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

I had 4 firefish at one point. they were great, looked nice. they arn't the most active swimmers, they pretty much stayed there as you see and picked at stuff in the current. they all got along great tho, no problems there. they did add some nice color to the tank.










i would also look at a bunch of anthias but those are a bit harder to keep.


----------

